# Best, cheapest parts of Istanbul (or other cities in the world) to live rent?



## jonnietraveler (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello Everyone! First time poster ... will try and keep this brief and to the point:

1. From U.S., but brought up in a Turkish speaking household (parents didn't speak to us in mother tongue for complicated reasons - thus I can't speak it- but were i immersed back in the culture - am confident it would easily re-emerge)

2. Have been working remotely for my U.S.-based company for several years now - and can literally live and work anywhere in the world - so long as good broadband and cell/iphone connections/services are available

3. Am considering Istanbul to rent for a year or so - as want to get back to roots of language (also visited there twice and loved it) ...was looking at Thailand also ...

4. Want a decent place in a nice/safe part of town that's super cheap (as in - I've seen stuff in Thailand going for $300-500 USD ...and looking on Craigslist seems there might be similar in Turkey) ...but, as one poster put it "don't want to be taken as a 'tourism' resident who'll be charged crazy rents etc. - want to pay what the average Turkish citizen would pay" (paraphrased.) ...but also where I can walk to everything or a rail-system etc. or cheap taxis (can't remember if they have those motorcycle taxis like in Asia) and get to everywhere and everything I need. (as in - heart of an Istanbul neighborhood)

So all of that said - if anyone can point me to some good sources (is Craiglist/Turkey a viable place - or filled with sharks waiting for tourists? etc.) ...or their experiences - and most of all ...

...I wanted to post a general question to all the forums - but figured I'd start here - and that's this: because I can live anywhere - given the above criteria - are there additional countries that anyone can toss out that would also be good candidates (I've read up on Thailand which is on my short list - any views on it would be helpful too!)?

Thanks to everyone in advance!

J.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

My thoughts (as a regular visitor with property in Turkey):
2. I can see internet speed being an issue for you.
3. Why limit yourself to Istanbul? It's nothing like Thailand (which location?) and it seems to be an odd pair to choose between. 
4. Sorry not my area of Turkey, so far as rents and areas are concerned, but Istanbul is huge, as you know, and your best option is to arrive so you can look and negotiate, not try to make arrangements beforehand. Certainly on the Aegean coast you can get cheap apartments/villas to let in your price range on a yearly basis. Remember that electricity and fuel are expensive in Turkey.


----------



## RoyalBlood235 (Nov 3, 2014)

Did you ever consider Romania?
It's cheap, it's safe and people are welcoming and friendly!


----------

